# mbufs vs uio



## fluca1978 (Jul 17, 2013)

I was wondering why mbufs are so important to get their own counters in monitoring tools (e.g., netstat(1)) and uio apparently does not. I mean, both structures are used to move data through a stack (a network in the first case, the I/O in the second case). Am I getting the two from the wrong perspective?


----------

